# Where did he put the Kindle?



## vianalky (Jan 10, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10150120851796972&set=a.10150120851681972.318556.608381971
Just seeing if i got this correct for up loading?
Please be patient i'm old and new to site.
Alan of vianalky


----------



## vianalky (Jan 10, 2011)

Well that didn't work so try this? 

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?fbid=10150120851681972&id=608381971&aid=318556
Just seeing if i got this correct for up loading?
No failed miserable!
So now try as a URL to FaceBook!
Told you
Please be patient i'm old and new to site.
Alan of vianalky


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

You cannot upload a picture to this forum.

You can link to pictures that are already on the web. You need to have the URL for the picture, then paste it between the img code tags. It will look like this in your post:

*[*img]*h*ttp://www.pictureurl.jpg[/img]

The URL of your image will replace the text in *RED*. You can use this button







to insert the img code into the post.


----------

